# J2 progress 06/15/2011



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I've got 105 documented hours of work and about 70% of my second Jupiter 2 done. Progress has come to a grinding slow as I start to add all of the fiber optics and LED's. It's starting to get a bit crowded in there....










These are under the stair and elevator openings. Gumball capsule cut down and blacked out, housing the LED underlighting. Works great!




































I used .25mm fibers in the astrogator manual control panel. I have some larger fibers inside the mechanism as well.









Haven't lit or added fibers to the scinece station yet, but most of the detail work is done...









I saved the worst for last! I have about 2.5 hrs. and 120 ft. of fiber in this one computer!!!! Finally glued in place, ready to be clipped and cleaned up!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Computer wall affect from VoodooFx now in place. Fibers from several other stations will feed into these 9 colored ports as well. I use a drop of paint to code them for color. The unmarked ones are white light.









Early Cryo-wall progress. Added some scale lines...


















I love the TSDS decal for behind the elevator, it works so well! I have used a mix of Henrys decals, the Paragrafix decals, and the ones from the kit itself. All are great, some suit my tastes better, so I mix it up! (holes in it are for fiber optics strands to go thru!)


















Sound system is in place. That's the speaker in front of control box.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Some video. (Sorry they are a bit shaky. I have freakin' shingles, and the meds are really affecting me!)

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...piter 2 take 2/?action=view&current=023-1.mp4

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l...Jupiter 2 take 2/?action=view&current=024.mp4


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow Tim, beautiful job! Wish I had your talent to do all those intricate electronics.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sonett said:


> Wow Tim, beautiful job! Wish I had your talent to do all those intricate electronics.


Seconded!!!:thumbsup: Amazing stuff!!!


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

simply awsome !


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is absolutely amazing. I don't know if I like the excellent job you've done on the painting and assembly or all the really cool wiring and fiber optics spread around the ship. It rather looks like opening up a panel on any high performance jet or spacecraft, very realistic!!! I recall some scenes in Star Trek when they opened panels that looked like this behind the cover plate. This is going to be one impressive model and I look forward to seeing it completed.

By the way, where are you in Florida? Maybe I can stop by someday to take a first person look at this!

Bob K.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great job Tim! Truly inspiring. Thread duly bookmarked for future reference. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> That is absolutely amazing. I don't know if I like the excellent job you've done on the painting and assembly or all the really cool wiring and fiber optics spread around the ship. It rather looks like opening up a panel on any high performance jet or spacecraft, very realistic!!! I recall some scenes in Star Trek when they opened panels that looked like this behind the cover plate. This is going to be one impressive model and I look forward to seeing it completed.
> 
> By the way, where are you in Florida? Maybe I can stop by someday to take a first person look at this!
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, I'm just North of you about 40 minutes in New Smyrna Beach! I have a large display of models in my lab at my office! (many for sale!) When I finish it I'll drop you a note!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Incredible! Well done......beyond well done in fact.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Glad it's you building it and not me.I would get lost half way through the project.It will be nothing less than amazing when it's finished.At least of that I am sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind remarks. It makes all the effort worthwhile when your "shipmates" approve!  Thank you again.

As far as building this, there's not a one of you who couldn't do the same. The electronics kits make are a good starting point, and we are blessed to have so many available to us from our aftermarket vendors. Using them as a starting point, you can add-on from there and do your own thing. The initial expense is a bit more, but worth saving for. The end result is both professional and pleasing. 

Once you have the general idea, you can make your own light kit by purchasing empty boards, wire, resistors, and LED's. I buy the majority of my stock from Randy at VoodooFx, and the rest from Radio Shack! But, we have many of the other guys here selling great electronics, decals, photoetch and such, all of which you should take advantage of! This build is incorporating many of those items, including the lighting kits from VoodooFx, Paragrafix photoetch and decals, TSDS decals, Crows Nest resin figures, fiber optics from The Fiber Optics Store, SonicFx from Culttvmans Hobby shop, as well as some of my own handmade doo-dads. I'm not trying to make a sales pitch for all of these guys, I'm just so appreciative of the effort all of them have put forth on these products.

The rest is just time, and patience. This kit is just so good, and so well-designed, it's hard to screw up. Personally, as juiced up as everyone was when the kit initially released, I'm surprised to not see many more of them posted! Are you guys hiding them? Let's see your work!!!!! :wave:

I look at ALL of your posts myself, I thoroughly enjoy all levels of work, and seeing everyones "twist" on these kits! Keep up the good work guys!! I'll post some more updates as it comes along.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Tim!!
Did you setup the sound effect yourself, or you bought it on the aftermarket?


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Tim!!
> Did you setup the sound effect yourself, or you bought it on the aftermarket?


No, it's the SonicFx unit from CultTvmans Hobby shop. Works great! I wish it could be added to though!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks, I've just added it to my wish list. :thumbsup:


----------

